
Our Journey to Driverless Cars - vinnyglennon
https://news.voyage.auto/our-journey-to-driverless-cars-380a022a0e10
======
rossdavidh
So, here's a question: are we actually sure that self-driving cars are easier
than just building rail systems? In other words, instead of making self-
driving cars able to handle more variable environments, just making the
driving environment less variable (e.g. with elevated trains or subways)? At
one time, it seemed self-evident that it would be easier to get the AI
working, and then you could just replicate that software at almost no cost and
there you are. But, the more time that passes (and the more resources that get
put into self-driving cars), the more I wonder if it's not actually true that
self-driving cars are easier than just making a different transit system
(subways and elevated trains being two that we already know how to make).

